# House of the Dragon: Teaser zum Game of Thrones Spin-Off



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *House of the Dragon: Teaser zum Game of Thrones Spin-Off*

					Zur ersten Spin-Off-Serie zu Game of Thrones mit dem Titel House of the Dragon hat HBO nun den ersten Teaser-Clip veröffentlicht. Dieser liefert einen ersten Einblick in das Setting, die Figuren, die Handlung und die Atmosphäre der neuen Serie.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *House of the Dragon: Teaser zum Game of Thrones Spin-Off*


----------

